# Installazione di X.org 7.0

## lex82

Ciao a tutti,

ho letto la guida sulla nuova versione modulare di X.org (era ora). Vorrei installarla ma la guida non specifica quali pacchetti sono da "smascherare" e inoltre non descrive molto bene la procedura per l'installazione. Inoltre vorrei anche più informazioni sulla compatibilità con i vari Desktop Manager, Windows Manager, con le applicazioni, con i driver nVidia e sugli eventuali problemi che si possono incontrare durante (e dopo) l'installazione.

Ciao e grazie, Lex.

PS - Ho Linux Gentoo 2005.1-r1.

----------

## neryo

hai letto questa http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg ?

----------

## lex82

 *neryo wrote:*   

> hai letto questa http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg ?

 

No, grazie per la dritta...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

aspetta... non è decisamente il caso di installarlo ora

in portage è stato introdotto un nuovo paccheto: virtual/x11 che è disponibile solo per X11-6.8. finché non verrà pronta la versione per X11-7.x ti sconsiglio di installare la versione moduklare di X, o andrai incontro solo a problemi (irrisolvibili) con le dipendenze

----------

## Lestaat

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> aspetta... non è decisamente il caso di installarlo ora
> 
> in portage è stato introdotto un nuovo paccheto: virtual/x11 che è disponibile solo per X11-6.8. finché non verrà pronta la versione per X11-7.x ti sconsiglio di installare la versione moduklare di X, o andrai incontro solo a problemi (irrisolvibili) con le dipendenze

 

Beh...non finchè non verranno sviluppati software che richiedono il virtual.

Per il momento è sufficiente mettere il virtual in provided senza incorrere in problemi di qualche tipo.

Certo se la cosa si protrae per molto tempo il rischio sale ma per ora non ci sono problemi.

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ti sconsiglio di installare la versione moduklare di X, o andrai incontro solo a problemi (irrisolvibili) con le dipendenze

 

Non sono proprio irrisolvibili, io per esempio ho creato in overlay il pacchetto virtual/x11 per il 7 e fino ad ora non ho avuto particolari problemi. Forse non è una buona soluzione ma funziona.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Beh...non finchè non verranno sviluppati software che richiedono il virtual.
> 
> Per il momento è sufficiente mettere il virtual in provided senza incorrere in problemi di qualche tipo.
> 
> Certo se la cosa si protrae per molto tempo il rischio sale ma per ora non ci sono problemi.

 

il fatto è che il pacchetto virtual serve per gestire anche le versioni dei programmi. chiaro che mettendolo in package.provided si aggira il problema (non lo si risolve) ma si possono creare in questo modo delle incoerenze di versione

----------

## Lestaat

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il fatto è che il pacchetto virtual serve per gestire anche le versioni dei programmi. chiaro che mettendolo in package.provided si aggira il problema (non lo si risolve) ma si possono creare in questo modo delle incoerenze di versione

 

Certo   :Wink:   per questo è ancora masked il 7.

Cmq per il momento non dovrebbero sorgere problemi.

E credo anche che non passeranno molti giorni prima che venga smascherato.

Sarebbe strano dato che X.org lo ha rilasciato ufficialmente.

[OT]

Un commentino sul nuovo xorg:

Di differenze ce ne sono e decisamente tante, almeno come prestazioni sulla mia macchina.

Hanno preso il volo sia l'apertura delle finestre che la fluidita nel trascinamento. Decisamente un gran bel lavoro rispetto a prima. Le trasparenze ancora non prendono la sufficienza ma la strada sembra quella giusta stavolta.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Certo    per questo è ancora masked il 7.
> 
> Cmq per il momento non dovrebbero sorgere problemi.
> 
> E credo anche che non passeranno molti giorni prima che venga smascherato.
> ...

 

scusa se te lo dico ma parli senza cognizione di causa. la versione modulare di X esiste da ottobre, ed è in portage hardmasked da allora

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Un commentino sul nuovo xorg:
> 
> Di differenze ce ne sono e decisamente tante, almeno come prestazioni sulla mia macchina.
> 
> Hanno preso il volo sia l'apertura delle finestre che la fluidita nel trascinamento. Decisamente un gran bel lavoro rispetto a prima. Le trasparenze ancora non prendono la sufficienza ma la strada sembra quella giusta stavolta.

 

mi sembra una dichiarazione molto azzardata, ed infondata. ti invito a leggere la documentazione (e se vuoi anche il codice) di X11. nel passaggio da 6.8 a 6.9 è cambiato qualcosina, ma nemmeno troppo. è stato incluso nativamente il motore per il compositing, e diversi metodi di accesso alla memoria. non moltissima roba, tra l'altro non utilizzabile sempre. l'intervento più importante riguarda la chiusura dei bug

dalla versione 6.9 alla 7.0 non cambia niente, se non la modularizzazione. lo stesso vale per la 7.1, già pianificata per aprile, nella quale verranno semplicemente chiusi i bug che si presenteranno nella 7.0

da lì in poi vedremo dei cambiamenti. non prima

----------

## lex82

Vabbe... ho capito! Installo il 6.8.2 che è meglio...  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Vabbe... ho capito! Installo il 6.8.2 che è meglio... 

 

basta avere pazienza. aspetta almeno che diventi testing.

io farò così

poi sono scelte tue  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Il problema principale per xorg-7 su gentoo e' che molti ebuild necessitano di essere aggiornati per funzionare correttamente con la versione modulare, e questo aggiornamento e' ancora in corso.

Personalmente, non ho avuto problemi. (a parte il fatto che si era linkato con delle strane librerie in /opt, che non so come abbiano finito a finire li'   :Confused:  )

----------

## Lestaat

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> scusa se te lo dico ma parli senza cognizione di causa. la versione modulare di X esiste da ottobre, ed è in portage hardmasked da allora
> 
> mi sembra una dichiarazione molto azzardata, ed infondata. ti invito a leggere la documentazione (e se vuoi anche il codice) di X11. nel passaggio da 6.8 a 6.9 è cambiato qualcosina, ma nemmeno troppo. è stato incluso nativamente il motore per il compositing, e diversi metodi di accesso alla memoria. non moltissima roba, tra l'altro non utilizzabile sempre. l'intervento più importante riguarda la chiusura dei bug
> 
> dalla versione 6.9 alla 7.0 non cambia niente, se non la modularizzazione. lo stesso vale per la 7.1, già pianificata per aprile, nella quale verranno semplicemente chiusi i bug che si presenteranno nella 7.0
> ...

 

Ehm...

lo so anche io che è in portage da ottobre...il fatto è che il rilascio ufficiale è stato fatto il 21 Dicembre...e sarebbe strano se portage non lo smascherasse a breve dato che normalmente tra la release ufficiale e lo smascheramento passano pochi giorni per gran parte dei software.

So anche che non ci sono stati forti cambiamenti ma ti assicuro che da quando ho il 7 la mia macchina è più veloce. Probabilmente con il 6.9 sarebbe lo stesso ma io prima avevo il 6.8 e, sempre probabilmente, gli aggiustamenti del codice fatti tra la 6.8 e la 6.9/7 hanno snellito qualche passaggio. I changelog li leggo anche io   :Laughing:  , fatto sta che funge meglio almeno sulla mia macchina.

ti agiti sempre subito k.goth...LOL

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> e sarebbe strano se portage non lo smascherasse a breve dato che normalmente tra la release ufficiale e lo smascheramento passano pochi giorni per gran parte dei software.

 che mi dici allora di GNOME-2.12 che ha impiegato più di tre mesi a diventare stable?

X11 non verrà tolto dall'hard masked finché non verranno risolti qulla marea di problemi di cui parlava Sparker. inoltre c'è di mezzo anche una grossa rivoluzione per inserire altri due userland in portage (BSD e Darwin), quindi scordati di vedere smascherata quelal roba a breve.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> So anche che non ci sono stati forti cambiamenti ma ti assicuro che da quando ho il 7 la mia macchina è più veloce.

 già qui ti stai contraddicendo con il tuo primo post, ed in ogni caso non hai mai sentito parlare di effetto placebo? è esattamente quello che dice la gente quando cambia il compilatore

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Probabilmente con il 6.9 sarebbe lo stesso ma io prima avevo il 6.8 e, sempre probabilmente, gli aggiustamenti del codice fatti tra la 6.8 e la 6.9/7 hanno snellito qualche passaggio. I changelog li leggo anche io   , fatto sta che funge meglio almeno sulla mia macchina.

 che sia stato snellito questo è indubbio, e già questo *potrebbe* velocizzare l'esecuzione, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, e se anche fosse non penso che sia qualcosa di apprezzabile dal punto di vista dell'utente.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ti agiti sempre subito k.goth...LOL

 no, anzi... ti chiedo scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione. volevo solo fare delle puntualizzazioni su alcune cose secondo me scorrette. non volevo affatto agitarmi

anzi... a me piace discutere di queste cose.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

xorg è già testing da un po...

EDIT: Qui è hardmasked/testing, ma nel mio pc lo vedo solo testing  :Neutral: 

```
* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 [M]6.8.99.15-r4 ~7.0

     Installed:           6.8.2-r6

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

```

mi sa che è un problema di eix

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> xorg è già testing da un po...

 

direi proprio di no. packages.gentoo.org dice sempre la verità

il pacchetto è hardmasked eccome. evidentemente tu hai qualcosa in package.unmask

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

dev'essere un bug di eix, perchè con equery lo vedo correttamente hardmasked/testing:

```
equery list -p xorg-x11

[ Searching for package 'xorg-x11' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0 (0)
```

solo a me eix lo visualizza testing?

(il mio package.unmask è vuoto)

----------

## .:chrome:.

il mio eix funziona regolarmente. brova ad eliminare file file della cache e a ricrearlo

----------

## Sasdo

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-base/xorg-x11

non so questo quanto sia affidabile, però qui è segnato come masked.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il mio eix funziona regolarmente. brova ad eliminare file file della cache e a ricrearlo

 

fatto, ma me lo visualizza sempre e solo testing..   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho la versione 0.3.0-r2

----------

## Onip

Stesso problema di ProT-0-TypE. Magari dipende dal fatto che uso cdb come backend er portage. So che creava qualche guaio con eix.

----------

## xoen

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   e sarebbe strano se portage non lo smascherasse a breve dato che normalmente tra la release ufficiale e lo smascheramento passano pochi giorni per gran parte dei software. che mi dici allora di GNOME-2.12 che ha impiegato più di tre mesi a diventare stable?

 

Aspè lui diceva smascheramento non diventare stabile.

Per il caso specifico di GNOME 2.12 non ci sono voluti 3 mesi per smascherarlo, per marcarlo stabile c'è stato un'impedimento, e cioè un bug strano nella gestione dei volumi che però convolgeva un casino di pacchetti (udev, hal, dbus, gnome-volume-manager, e chi più ne ha più ne metta), e quindi è un caso particolare.

In generale, un pacchetto per diventare testing/stabile ci sta il tempo che ci vuole, che sia 1 giorno o che siano 10 mesi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

 :Wink: 

goth non hai dato l'impressione sbagliata, ero io che ti prendevo in giro  :Razz: 

A parte gli scherzi...

non intendevo stabile....dicevo l'hard mask...

A proposito delle migliorie invece insisto....sul mio PC...anzi sui miei due PC (hw diversi ma stessa conf di gnome e xorg ati7000 driver open  uno ati9600 driver closed l'altro) si vede tantissimo la differenza.

Chiaro che potrebbe essere una cosa che dipende esclusivamente dalle mie configurazioni ma ti assicuro che è visibilmente diverso.

La differenza però si vede anche sui liveCD ubuntu...quello regolare con xorg 6.8 e gnome 2.12 e quello con xorg 7 e gnome 2.13, stesso kernel.

E' pesantemente più veloce il secondo.

Anche a me piace discutere di queste cose...per questo ho postato   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> goth non hai dato l'impressione sbagliata, ero io che ti prendevo in giro 

 ecco, lo sapevo... tu hai dei pregiudizi verso di me  :Very Happy: 

a parte gli scherzi...

continuo ad essere scettico sull'aumento di prestazioni da parte di X. l'unica cosa certa è che il server modulare è più snello, in memoria, ma questo non credo autorizzi a dire che è più veloce. se un aumento di prestazioni c'è effettivamente può essere effetto di questo minor carico sul sistema. poi cnsidera che lo sviluppo dei driver è andato avanti solo in direzione dei nuovo X modulare, quindi dei cambiamenti (spero in positivo) era naturale che venissero.

poi c'è un'altra cosa:

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> La differenza però si vede anche sui liveCD ubuntu...quello regolare con xorg 6.8 e gnome 2.12 e quello con xorg 7 e gnome 2.13, stesso kernel.
> 
> E' pesantemente più veloce il secondo.

 su questo non ne ho il minimo dubbio, ma credic eh l'aumento di prestazioni sia imputabile a X11 o a GNOME? io ho letto che in GNOME, dalla versione 2.12 alla 2.14 non dovrebbe cambiare gran ché. a parte i bugfix di ordinaria amministrazione, la nuova release ha il preciso scopo di ripulire il codice, alleggerire il tutto, diminuendo l'uso di memoria, e velocizzare il tutto.

----------

## SilverXXX

Io ho su xorg 7. Ci ho messo un pò ma alla fine ho risolto tutti i problemi che mi dava. Con kde (senza aver fatto prove tecniche, eh) è possibile che un minimo di reattività sia stata guadagnata (mi era parso, al momento del cambio, soprattutto nell'apertura /chiusura delle finestre). Ma avevo fatto da poco il passaggio 3.4 -> 3.5 e quello può aver aiutato.

----------

## redmatrix

Da ieri sono un volontario "betatester" di xorg7 e dico che:

1) xorg7 è più veloce?

Sul mio pc ASSOLUTAMENTE NO, la velocità dell'interfaccia è rimasta pressoché identica.

2) xorg7 aggiunge nuove feature?

Sicuramente non visibili ad occhio umano, tutto il sistema non è cambiato di una sola virgola, anche l'estensione composite ha gli stessi difetti.

3) Vale la pena installarlo?

Per uso standard NO! Per voglia dell'ignoto, tendenza al "primismo", tempo superfluo, rodaggio di portage e/o betatesting SI!

Note aggiuntive:

1) Ho notato (ma suppongo che sia logico) un'abbassamento drastico dei tempi di compilazione dovuto per il 99% alla modularità (non vengono compilate parti superflue)

2) Sono riuscito a compilare e lanciare queste due demo (con xorg6 no) http://macslow.mine.nu/?page_id=29 che lasciano ben sperare sulle evoluzioni di tutta la questione.

Per k.gothmog

Non te la prendere se leggi in giro affermazioni poco consone alla realtà e alla correttezza, dopo i primi "3 avvetimenti" si rischia di essere seccanti. Non esiste né un metodo né uno skill migliore degli altri, fare il meccanico, l'autista o lavorare in un lavaggio hanno la stessa importanza nel "sistema", semmai esisteranno probabili delusioni, ma in fondo ogniuno raccoglie ciò che semina.

Si crede sempre di avere ancora parecchio tempo, beh, giusto per usare una frase sentita in tv: "So' ragaaaazzi!"  :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io avrei una porca voglia di metterlo semplicemente per provare luminocity. adesso c'è in giro anche l'ebuild, però è stato scritto per viaggiare di pari passo con xorg-7.0 tanto... hard masked + alfa non dovrebbe essere una brutta fusione. 

l'avevo messo un po' di tempo fa, solo che creava casini con portage, o non ho capito io come funzionano i virtual. boh. adesso c'è qualche cosa di particolare da fare che voi sappiate?

----------

## redmatrix

Beh, provai tempo fa luminocity e funzionava benissimo su xorg6, tieni presente però (almeno per quel che lessi) che è solo un hack lungi dal rappresentare una soluzione innovativa allo standard attuale e che ha bisogno di un xserver "virutale" esclusivo per funzionare. A suo tempo usai xfake come consigliato dalla guida, ma a parte il giochicchiarci per dieci minuti a fronte di qualche ora spesa per metterlo su, non ci faresti niente di utile.

Ciao.

----------

## Lestaat

Ragazzi qui non c'entra niente correttezza o realtà...

sono o non sono libero di dire che sui miei due PC xorg7 viaggia molto ma molto più veloce di xorg6 ?

Non è un punto di vista...è la realtà....

I change log li leggo anche io e vedo anche io che non ci sono state variazioni significative ma evidentemente sul mio hordware il passaggio alla modularità e l'assenza di parti non necessarie ha fatto schizzare verso il basso i tempi di elaborazione.

Credevo di essere stato chiaro ma evidentemente il tono del mio post sembrava da professorino antipatico.

Ho detto "SULLE MIE MACCHINE" e ho notato la stessa differenza anche sui due liveCD di ubuntu.

E non si tratta di effetto placebo....è "visibilmente" più veloce.

Non credevo di dar vita ad un flame....LOL

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> continuo ad essere scettico sull'aumento di prestazioni da parte di X. l'unica cosa certa è che il server modulare è più snello, in memoria, ma questo non credo autorizzi a dire che è più veloce. se un aumento di prestazioni c'è effettivamente può essere effetto di questo minor carico sul sistema. poi cnsidera che lo sviluppo dei driver è andato avanti solo in direzione dei nuovo X modulare, quindi dei cambiamenti (spero in positivo) era naturale che venissero.

 

vero che la versione di Xorg7.0 non ha introdotto nessun nuovo miglioramento nel core di X11, ma non tieni conto di una cosa: nella versione 7.0 sono stati inseriti molti driver DRI/DRM che non erano presenti nella release 6.x perchè esistevano solo nel CVS e per molti di essi ci sono stati cleanup radicali, aggiunte di nuove features (in alcuni casi qualche accenno di accellerazione hardware laddove prima non ve ne era, vedi i driver unicrome e cloni), per altri ancora è stato introdotto l'uso sperimentale di EXA; è ovvio che questo aspetto possa aver apportato una maggior performance di X11 per certe schede video e per altre invece nessun miglioramento visibile. (a dirla tutta, chi usa i driver open per le ATI si è trovato con un driver molto + lento per via dei cleanup... e per un supporto non completo di EXA).

e aggiungo infine che la versione 7.0 fa un uso nativo delle librerie MESA, mentre prima venivano riadattate e patchate pesantemente per far andare X (con perdita di performance notevoli in fatto di 3D); ora invece è possibile sfruttare tutta la potenza di MESA senza compromessi, è chiaro che le schede video i cui driver implementano (bene o male) un'accellerazione hardware o che fanno uso di EXA (bene o male) possono trarre maggiori benefici in fatto di performance generali, ma come dicevo prima, tutto varia da scheda video a scheda video.

----------

## redmatrix

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ragazzi qui non c'entra niente correttezza o realtà...
> 
> sono o non sono libero di dire che sui miei due PC xorg7 viaggia molto ma molto più veloce di xorg6 ?
> 
> Non è un punto di vista...è la realtà....
> ...

 

Beh, vedi, la questione è una sola, "la pubblicità" miete sempre le sue vittime ed involontariamente fai pubblicità se sostieni che X7 mette i razzi al pc.

Sia chiaro, NON TI STO ASSOLUTAMENTE CONDANNANDO, io ci credo davvero che le tue macchine vanno molto più veloci, solo che come individuo singolo non mi sembri un campione attendibile affinché altri (magari meno esperti di te) vadano ad impelagarsi nell'istallazione di un pericoloso "gigante" come X7.

Per questo ho deciso di postare i risultati della mia esperienza, ribadisco, ho cercato di allargare la base di test affinché la gente non si butti a capofitto in un processo potenzialmente dannoso e irreversibile.

Per quello che concerne la correttezza mi riferisco a questo, sei liberissimo di dire tutto quello che vuoi, ma devi stare attento a dove lo dici e come lo dici, in fondo questo forum non è una valvola di sfogo ma un luogo "costruttivo" e se non rispetti le "procedure di sicurezza" la suddetta funzionalità cade.

In merito alla realtà mi riferisco al fatto che i motivi per i quali a te X7 va molto più veloce possono dipendere da moltissimi fattori, errata conf di X6, aggiornamento driver per la tua scheda, etc. che non permettono di attribuire a tale software il merito di un'incremento di velocità, anche se lo stai vedendo con i tuoi occhi.

No problema, nessun flame, sempre che tu non voglia a tutti i costi pernderlo per tale, ho aggiunto la nota per k.gothmog nel tentativo di stemperare i suoi toni spesso al limite. Questo dimostra che paradossalmente accetto tranquillamente i post di tutti (tranne quelli offensivi) perché evidentemente sollecitano alla discussione e possibilmente al miglioramento.

La parte finale del mio precedente post invece è una sorta di "messaggio subliminale" a k.gothmog che fa rifermento alla tendenza, di chi ci è già inciampato, a voler salvare gli altri da procedure poco utili; ma i consigli che non si pagano non si ascoltano.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> (in alcuni casi qualche accenno di accellerazione hardware laddove prima non ve ne era, vedi i driver unicrome e cloni)

 

Visto che siamo in tema.

Tra Xorg 6.9 e 7.0 ci sono cambiamenti sul fronte unichrome oppure é la stessa identica base di codice?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto la nota per k.gothmog nel tentativo di stemperare i suoi toni

 

ma dai... cos'è? prevenire è meglio che curare?

mi sembra un po' esagerata come cosa.

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per questo ho deciso di postare i risultati della mia esperienza, ribadisco, ho cercato di allargare la base di test affinché la gente non si butti a capofitto in un processo potenzialmente dannoso e irreversibile.

 

non direi che è irreversibile... basta rimettere quello vecchio come scritto nel wiki. io a sui tempo l'avevo fatto e la mia macchina va comunque che è un piacere.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Visto che siamo in tema.
> 
> Tra Xorg 6.9 e 7.0 ci sono cambiamenti sul fronte unichrome oppure é la stessa identica base di codice?

 

non è la stessa base di codice, è quella nuova basata sul codice rilasciato da VIA (che fa pietà) e le specifiche tecniche  ufficiali (quindi niente reverse engineering o workaround assurdi), ma non c'è ancora un driver 'usabile', anche se ho letto in ML che già stanno adeguando il driver per EXA con buoni risultati...  bisogna attendere ancora un po insomma.

----------

## redmatrix

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma dai... cos'è? prevenire è meglio che curare?
> 
> mi sembra un po' esagerata come cosa.
> ...

 

Non è prevenire, è far notare, k.gothmog è spesso troppo meticoloso e "protettivo" (oltre che secco) nel rispondere.

Non credo di dovergli insegnare nulla in termini di comportamento, solo che in alcuni casi e magari dopo puntuale avvertimento credo sia meglio lasciar "sbagliare" (hai visto mai che trovino nuove soluzioni), se non altro evita stress al fegato.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non direi che è irreversibile... basta rimettere quello vecchio come scritto nel wiki. io a sui tempo l'avevo fatto e la mia macchina va comunque che è un piacere.

 

Non per contraddirti ma buona parte degli utenti gentoo non sanno usare portage e i vari software a corredo, questo implica che è meglio fare prima i "passi piccoli" se non si vuole rischiare di reinstallare tutto da capo. Non credo di dover riportare ammissioni di procedimenti a dir poco "barbari" letti in questo forum...

Scusate per l'OT, eventualmente proseguiremo in pvt.

Ciao.

----------

## Ic3M4n

lo sai che il tuo ultimo post è un po' un controsenso? prima dici a lui (k.gothmog) di non essere troppo protettivo con gli utenti meno esperti, e poi lo fai tu stesso più sotto.

era solo una piccola puntualizzazione. 

scusate tutti per l'OT

----------

## redmatrix

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> lo sai che il tuo ultimo post è un po' un controsenso? prima dici a lui (k.gothmog) di non essere troppo protettivo con gli utenti meno esperti, e poi lo fai tu stesso più sotto.
> 
> era solo una piccola puntualizzazione. 
> 
> scusate tutti per l'OT

 

??? sei sicuro di quello che dici?

Cmq sei vuoi ci sentiamo in pvt.

----------

## Lestaat

...mah...

...pericoloso gigante...irreversibile...dannoso....

Mi sembra un po' tutto esagerato.

Come mi sembra ovvio quando mi rifersico all'aumento di prestazioni sui miei due pc non sparo a casaccio.

Nessun cambio di driver, nessun cambio di configurazione, nessun cambio hardware e nessun cambio di wm/de o qualsivoglia altro software.

Sono solo passato da xorg6.8 a xorg7.

L'accelerazione hardware era disattiva prima ed è disattiva ora, il file xorg.conf è identico.

Non era uno sfogo ma un'osservazione sulla mia esperienza nel passaggio.

Ovvio che ho seguito l'how to per la migrazione, e fatto una copia di backup del vecchio xorg e i file di configurazione ma questo non era argomento del topic e nemmeno si voleva convincere qualcuno a fare il passaggio.

Non prendo niente come flame ci mancherebbe ma prima di postare penso bene a cosa scrivere proprio per evitare di dire castronerie.

L'utilità o la poca utilità del passare a xorg 7 è e resta scelta degli utenti non mi sento di dare consigli in merito e proprio per la caratteristica di questo forum ho portato la mia esperienza senza voler essere un campione attendibile per nessuno.

Sui miei due PC, in conclusione, xorg7 è pesantemente meglio di xorg6.8.

 :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Maxxer

senza entrare nelle polemiche, nella GWN di ieri

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060130-newsletter.xml

il primo titolo è Modular X entering ~arch (testing). Ovvero ci troviamo X.org7 in portage senza troppi accrocchi? Se è stato messo in testing vuol dire che è quasi pronto per rimpiazzare il vecchio Xorg, giusto?

C'è anche il link alla guida per la migrazione

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## gutter

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> senza entrare nelle polemiche, nella GWN di ieri
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060130-newsletter.xml
> 
> il primo titolo è Modular X entering ~arch (testing). Ovvero ci troviamo X.org7 in portage senza troppi accrocchi? Se è stato messo in testing vuol dire che è quasi pronto per rimpiazzare il vecchio Xorg, giusto?
> ...

 

Diciamo che è quasi pronto per essere rilasciato come stabile. Ma credo che le due versioni conviveranno per un bel po.

----------

